# A halfsider leo.Two morphs at the same time.



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Came across this picture a normal and a patternless side by side.How cool is that:2thumb:.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Is that gyandromorphic?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

MrMike said:


> Is that gyandromorphic?


I wouldn't say it is linked to gyandromorphic coz nither normal or patternless are link to being sexually dimorphic and gyandromorphic is an organism having both male and female characteristics.This leo is just expressing two morphs.Not two colours of a sexually dimorphic animal.

Heres a pair of sexually dimorphic butterflies.Female(left).Male(right).









Here's a gyandromorphic example of the speices.male(left side).Female(right side).









Here's a example of a halfsider just two morph side by side.A half green/half blue hen ringneck.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Ahh ok, I just remember seeing a Gyandromorphic Leo, was half albino half normal. Think it was in RTs book...


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

MrMike said:


> Ahh ok, I just remember seeing a Gyandromorphic Leo, was half albino half normal. Think it was in RTs book...


Are you refering to the paradox albino ?.Was it half male/half female ?As well as being male/female.I'll have to have a re-read later.Maybe that leo maybe half male/half female.But that's not the first thing you think when looking at a normal or patternless.Maybe it has half porse(male)/half dimples(female) on the under side ???????.

But Gyandromorphic dose mean half male/half female.Not really half/half color onless the animal is sexually dimorphic.Then you would see a differance in color.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

thats really cool, i think if i ever hatched out anythinglike that, i'd be keeping it!! no way would i sell something that unusual on.


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Could be a genetic chimera?


----------



## sallyconyers (Mar 21, 2008)

thats pretty darn cool!!


----------

